# Suspicious transaction



## ta2693 (11 October 2007)

I think the trading behavior is very informative. Especially some big transaction come out of blue. 

I found one today , GUl  10:49:49 1710000 buy order.


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

Does this one qualify...:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=211023&postcount=11


----------



## wipz (11 October 2007)

Hey nice spotto there ta2693, might read up on the company at lunch time and do a little research into their activitys to see if we can get a feel for what could be on the horizon for GUL.


----------



## wipz (11 October 2007)

GUL buyer was actually filled SevenFX..
Could be something going on behind the scene??


----------



## ta2693 (11 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Does this one qualify...:
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=211023&postcount=11




What I do is to check the Time and sales to predict the investos' information. not to check the market depth to judge the buying and selling power.


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

According to code XT is meant to be a off market condition "Crossed Trade"


----------



## rub92me (11 October 2007)

wipz said:


> Hey nice spotto there ta2693, might read up on the company at lunch time and do a little research into their activitys to see if we can get a feel for what could be on the horizon for GUL.



See the GUL thread; it's a shell for AGM directors. Nothing much more going on there..


----------



## nioka (11 October 2007)

rub92me said:


> See the GUL thread; it's a shell for AGM directors. Nothing much more going on there..



Odd one this one. GUL lists it's major shareholder as AGM and at the same time lists it major investment as shares in AGM. Can anyone do a Hanson and please explain.


----------



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

Watch EDE, someone make a 100000 buy order on market at 0.505


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 October 2007)

Are any of these suspicious :dunno:
probly a normal transaction for some 
11:06:27 AM	0.150	6,900
10:57:08 AM	0.150	3,787
*10:53:19 AM	0.150	250,000*
*10:51:29 AM	0.150	250,000*
10:44:10 AM	0.145	13,650
10:40:19 AM	0.150	6,666
10:39:09 AM	0.145	38,278
10:39:09 AM	0.145	3,500
10:39:09 AM	0.145	88,222
*10:29:09 AM	0.150	200,000*
Oh its MPO


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 October 2007)

Still on MPO are these suspicious:dunno: 

12:49:35 PM	0.150	32,500
12:45:30 PM	0.150	6,000
12:44:18 PM	0.150	60,000
12:44:18 PM	0.150	5,179
12:44:18 PM	0.150	5,549
*12:44:18 PM	0.150	739,785*
*12:41:30 PM	0.150	300,000*
12:41:30 PM	0.150	10,000
12:41:30 PM	0.150	50,000
*12:41:30 PM	0.150	250,000*

Somebody slap me upside the head, Or put me in my place :whip


----------



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

BB, I find the suspicious trading is most informative on illiquid shares and corporate option. 
for MPO, it has 5 to 10m vol normally, it is very hard to tell which one is from inside trader.


----------



## rub92me (12 October 2007)

ta2693, just wondering why you call these transactions 'suspicious'. They're out of pattern perhaps, but for instance the buy on EDE just looks like an opportunistic trader to me. They can possibly become circumspect if shortly thereafter the company announces price sensitive info. But at this stage? You could probably come up with hundreds of examples a day like this.


----------



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

rub92me said:


> ta2693, just wondering why you call these transactions 'suspicious'. They're out of pattern perhaps, but for instance the buy on EDE just looks like an opportunistic trader to me. They can possibly become circumspect if shortly thereafter the company announces price sensitive info. But at this stage? You could probably come up with hundreds of examples a day like this.




Just as you said. "they are out of pattern" 
I believe what Hegel said, "existence makes its own sense" 
If something out of pattern, there must be a reason hiding behind. 
EDE is 54c now, let us look backward, do you think 100000 buy order at 50.5c suspicious? Normally, trader buy at rumors,sell at fact. Then where is the fat buy order from? I think it is an investo. If it is an investo, the price will go up  slowly but steady in fairly long term.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 October 2007)

Check volume and price movement, low volume High prices , especially the last 5 days and today. *These* Must be suspicious transactions :dunno: (Keep in mind i guess that production is imminent, Maybe that is the catalyst)


----------



## rub92me (12 October 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Just as you said. "they are out of pattern"
> I believe what Hegel said, "existence makes its own sense"
> If something out of pattern, there must be a reason hiding behind.
> EDE is 54c now, let us look backward, do you think 100000 buy order at 50.5c suspicious? Normally, trader buy at rumors,sell at fact. Then where is the fat buy order from? I think it is an investo. If it is an investo, the price will go up  slowly but steady in fairly long term.



A reason perhaps, but not necessarily a suspicious one imo.
What is an investo? You mean a long term institutional investor?? I know plenty of people that trade parcels over $50k for short term. Institutional investors think in terms of millions of dollars.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 October 2007)

Yes MPO

*03:35:02 PM	0.150	592,620*


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 October 2007)

Now this has to be suspicious 
No not MPO but MBT (Biofuel)

*11:51:30 AM	  $1.54)   500,000*
10:04:23 AM	   $1.540	500
10:04:23 AM	   $1.540	980

Is this a X trade (does x trade mean it is an offmarket Transaction)
Thats nearly $750,000 in one transaction


----------



## ta2693 (16 October 2007)

02:21:12 PM	0.035	3,000,000
MHL 
where is that from?


----------



## ta2693 (19 October 2007)

MAK 
someone once made a very big offer at 0.245 around 200000 unit size. But he withdrawed. I think there must be someone want to accumulated MAK. it worth paying attention to Mak and Mako in near term.


----------



## wipz (19 October 2007)

Sundance Energy Australia Limited (SEA)
Date 	Time 	Price ($) 	Quantity 	Value ($) 	Conditions
19-10-2007 	01:09 PM 	$0.550 	26000065 	$14,300,035.750 	Special Crossing Trade,Crossed

*what the **** does this mean!?!?!* 
This is a monster of a trade!!


----------



## doctorj (19 October 2007)

Cross trades have been discussed/explained quite well here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5964


----------



## rub92me (19 October 2007)

To ta's post on MAK: 
Could also be someone made a typo and realised his mistake. 
I still think you're trying to read too much into a single transaction. A transaction has a buy and a sell side. In your reasoning a large transaction is suspicious if it is out of pattern. If so it is suspicious from both sides. Why did someone want to buy a big parcel, why did someone want to sell a big parcel. You don't know who the players are and whose (inside?) information is superior.


----------



## ta2693 (19 October 2007)

Three kinds of transaction is most suspicious from my point of view.
1st. there is no trading for a fairly long time, but suddenly a big order came out of blue. I will suspect it is a order from insider trader. Otherwise, why he come today and just chose this share?
2nd. big order get filled. if someone want to cross the bid-ask spread and fill others' order, he may be impatient. the question is what makes him impatient?
if it is small trading, it could be ppl do not really care hundreds bucks extra. but if it is a big size trading, the cost of impatience will be thousands of dollar. If the buyer or seller want to take this difference, I think he could know something we don't know.
3rd if the big order alway in and out, but not filled, we can see someone want to do something about the share. Up or down needs  other information to confirm the judgment.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 October 2007)

Yes MPO 
Looks like maybe this guy is impatient :dunno:

12:07:13 PM	0.205	12,712
12:07:13 PM	0.205	28,000
*12:07:13 PM	0.205	709,288*
12:05:25 PM	0.200	9,988
12:05:25 PM	0.200	7,480
12:05:25 PM	0.200	8,532
*12:05:18 PM	0.205	290,712*
12:05:18 PM	0.205	100,000
12:05:18 PM	0.205	100,000
12:05:18 PM	0.205	97,507
Is it the same guy order total equals 1,000,000 shares


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

Let me guesss uuummmm MPO 
These are sus, Cmon big boys buy em up  

03:18:59 PM	0.205	2,000
03:18:59 PM	0.205	10,000
*03:18:59 PM	0.205	811,235*
03:18:59 PM	0.205	28,200
03:18:59 PM	0.205	45,000
03:18:59 PM	0.205	50,000
03:18:59 PM	0.205	20,000
03:18:59 PM	0.205	40,000
*03:18:59 PM	0.205	1,000,000*
03:18:59 PM	0.205	50,000

Total shares traded *7,152,435*


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

You will usually find that these transactions are from an institutional fund who wants to take a position (meaning not a small number of shares) and asks a broker to find the stock.

The broker will ring around, get commitments then do either a "special" or stand in the market and take stock at a price.

happens to nearly all companies and is normal practice. Nothing unusual about it, the fund just likes the stock.


----------



## Boyou (25 October 2007)

Quote     "Just as you said. "they are out of pattern"
I believe what Hegel said, "existence makes its own sense"
If something out of pattern, there must be a reason hiding behind.
EDE is 54c now, let us look backward, do you think 100000 buy order at 50.5c suspicious? Normally, trader buy at rumors,sell at fact. Then where is the fat buy order from? I think it is an investo. If it is an investo, the price will go up slowly but steady in fairly long term. " Unquote 

Ta2693,I like the Hegel quote...very eloquent  he was!

Question ,where do traders get their rumours from? Must be some leaking going on... Do brokers have a special conduit to knowledge that is not generally availavle to the rest of us? 
Seriously ,would be interested in what you know about sources of rumours.I have seen it for myself so many times.Announcements might be on the radar ,but far too many people have the jump on ASX official anns.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## james99 (28 October 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not suspicious Big BWACULL: see my other post (set out below from MPO column) - shares naturally reach a point at which they, in a broader context, become desirable or undesirable. MPO is (IMO) reaching that point.

_
I don't think that you have missed the boat at all. MPO has a very experienced management team and has a lower price per resource unit than many competitors.

The Baillieu report (see link below) contains a very limited summary in that regard, but there has been progress since then. Its target price of .45 was being approached ( a high of .345 I think) and the stock suffered from the general international subprime problems from 9 August 2007. However, there appears now to be greater optimism that those can be contained. 

Whether that is right or not (and we cannot really tell how deep the subprime problems are), it does now seem clear from the latest Chinese GDP / inflation / wealth statistics that Chinese growth and energy demands continue unabated, and Molopo is ver well placed with its Chinese JV partner and interest in the Liulin area to play a part in that. Even a minor role in the Chinese region can result in a $1 bil cap company (a 5 times increase over the curren cap).

In short the Baillieu report is conservative in its .45 estimate but does perhaps correctly call it a short term speculative buy, given the trading patterns re small cap companies. However, it is assisted by good fundamentals and that makes it a good mid / long term investment as well.

Baillieu considered the reserve / market cap ratio to be the lowest in the sector at .26. It is still in a similar position (now .21) and will stand to gain well from recovery and further interest in the Au. resource sector, a sector that is gaining increasing international interest. 

Its board includes Ian Gorman from BHP, and an ability to make and exploit both international resouce connection and international investors.

In short, even if there are further subprime issues, this sector and company are well placed. I disclose shareholdings in this company.

http://www.molopo.com.au/broker_report_16_7_07.pdf_


----------



## ta2693 (14 December 2007)

SUR.
Someone bought 1313846 units at one transaction at open. This is above $170000. He must know something or very very rich. Otherwise hard to believe anyone will put $170000 in 20m market cap sur in a trade.


----------

